# Someone help me with my delema!



## black300zx (Jan 5, 2005)

hey guys whats up? well I decided against getting a Ford Probe, after owning my 85 300zx and putting the time and money into it "restoring" it and doing all the body work to it (rust issues) I have came into a very intriguing deal... Now I have a friend that has just bought a 86 nissan 300zx from the original owners (still have window stickers and recipts and all the goodies) it's a blueish grey metal type of color, with dark blue interior, and a whoping 174k miles. But from what I was told by the guys dad it runs "fantastic!" Now I'm kinda at a delema......now as anyone that knows these cars can tell you, 86 is the year they started to make these cars with the "wider body" and the beefeier front bumper and better looking (i.m.o.) taillights, and the cars actually in really good condition.... my only question to all of you is this, would you sell your 85 (pretend your me for a minute) that has a low 92k ORIGINAL miles, black, tan leather interior, body just finsihed getting repaired. for the 86? I know it might just come down to personal preference, but I am kinda debating about what to do...... Any input or thoughts would be greatly appriciated!!!


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

black300zx said:


> hey guys whats up? well I decided against getting a Ford Probe, after owning my 85 300zx and putting the time and money into it "restoring" it and doing all the body work to it (rust issues) I have came into a very intriguing deal... Now I have a friend that has just bought a 86 nissan 300zx from the original owners (still have window stickers and recipts and all the goodies) it's a blueish grey metal type of color, with dark blue interior, and a whoping 174k miles. But from what I was told by the guys dad it runs "fantastic!" Now I'm kinda at a delema......now as anyone that knows these cars can tell you, 86 is the year they started to make these cars with the "wider body" and the beefeier front bumper and better looking (i.m.o.) taillights, and the cars actually in really good condition.... my only question to all of you is this, would you sell your 85 (pretend your me for a minute) that has a low 92k ORIGINAL miles, black, tan leather interior, body just finsihed getting repaired. for the 86? I know it might just come down to personal preference, but I am kinda debating about what to do...... Any input or thoughts would be greatly appriciated!!!




87 is when the real change came about... "as anyone would know"


----------



## black300zx (Jan 5, 2005)

What changes? I didnt mean to sound like I'm a professional when it comes to these cars lol, now if it was a Probe then I would knwo a thing or two.... (Just wanted to clear that up)


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

86 wasn't much different then 85-85. In fact if you look at an 86 then look at the 50th minus the wide body panels the exteriors are identical. 87 was the change over year, not 86.

Before you post like you know what you are talking about make sure you know what you are talking about.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

The 1987 models are when the tail-lights changed, the auxilary lights moved from beside the headlight to on the apron (which also) changed and in April of 87 they started adding LSD's etc...

If the car you are looking at has the "bar" style tail-lights. It's an 87. If it were me, just putting in all that work and the low mileage.. I'd keep it.

Beat me to the chase James <-- EDIT


----------



## black300zx (Jan 5, 2005)

ok, well all I know was that the guy said it was an 86 so i was going by what he said. I knew that it was a year or so that things started to change, and I dunno if you noticed or not but I even stated that if it was a ford probe then I would know a thing or 2 more about these cars,So therefore I'm a "newbie" when it comes to these cars, so what I was a year off, my bad, But I dont see any point in making your smart ass comments. I was wrong about when the body changed by one fucking year...... Now as a mature grown person one would simply correct it in a way that wouldnt come across as someoen that knows more about these cars having an ego trip over the fact that well... they know more about these cars then a newbie. But whatever, I'll be the mature one here and end this before I start to "tarnish" your egos anymore. :lame:


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

My apologies, these guys don't speak for the whole forum. _In fact they better be nice to the new guys from now on or they may find themselves taking some time off......_ Do you get me loud and clear? Enough already.


----------



## TroyAndEddie (Jan 28, 2005)

Such hostility...


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

TroyAndEddie said:


> Such hostility...


Indeed. The playground bullies.....


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> The 1987 models are when the tail-lights changed, the auxilary lights moved from beside the headlight to on the apron (which also) changed and in April of 87 they started adding LSD's etc...
> 
> If the car you are looking at has the "bar" style tail-lights. It's an 87. If it were me, just putting in all that work and the low mileage.. I'd keep it.
> 
> Beat me to the chase James <-- EDIT


Hostile???? I explained the changes and gave a comment on what I would do.


----------



## black300zx (Jan 5, 2005)

I am over the "bitchiness" I'm only looking for information and advice. so therefore I forgive those that made their comments. 


Anyways, I will probly take the advice I was given and keep mine. Although the other one looks so much cooler then mine! lol, Anyways, I asked this question once before and never really got any helpful responses, so if it's ok I would like to ask again....



How hard would it be to convert a regular 300zx to a turbo using one of the same year that is turboed.....(does that make sense?) And lastely, what all parts would I have to take off the turbo version?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

It's not hard as long as you can get everything... Everything bolts right up. Since you have an 85 you can use the turbo components from the year ranges of 84-87. They all used the T3 turbo. After 87 they started using T25's (or was it T28s) Either way. You can use the 84-87 turbos and components.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

http://www.redz31.com/pages/turbo.html

Enjoy


----------



## black300zx (Jan 5, 2005)

thanks for the help guys and I'll be sure to print out that link also to have a "shopping list" so I knwo what to take! What kinda horsepower difference can I expect between what I have now and what I will have once I go boost?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

black300zx said:


> thanks for the help guys and I'll be sure to print out that link also to have a "shopping list" so I knwo what to take! What kinda horsepower difference can I expect between what I have now and what I will have once I go boost?


Everything stock on an NA short block at 6psi I would expect around 190rwhp maybe alittle bit more. Get a good I/C turn exhaust and intake at 10psi and you will be in the 13s in the 1/4 with around 240 or so rwhp.


----------



## black300zx (Jan 5, 2005)

ok cool, well project trubo my Z will be underway shortly! I'll be sure to add pictures and things I have encountered on my way. 



As for other mods I can do, what is the best plug/wire choices for these cars? And what is everyones choice of motor oils and is there any certin kind of oil filters I could use to help my car rather then ones for our cars? Cause I know that on a Probe GT (not sure of the SE's) rather then using a oil filter made for them kinda cars, you can use a oil filter made for a 93 ZR1 Corvette (I cant remember exactly what that did for it, but I do know a lot of people on the Probe forum I go to use them. Any further information will be greatly appriciated!!! Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> Hostile???? I explained the changes and gave a comment on what I would do.


 Allow me to quote........




> 87 is when the real change came about... "as anyone would know"


Not everyone _does_ know. Not everyone is a Z freak like we all are. Chill out.


----------

